# What am I holding???



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello...

Can you tell me what snakes am I holding? (the big one is toooooo easy for boid lovers...)

Regards

Jorge


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

i know the first one but just cant think
the second one is an albino burmese python


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmmm...
The first one loos like a boa constrictor, but I don't recognize the pattern.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

febsalien said:


> Hmmm...
> The first one loos like a boa constrictor, but I don't recognize the pattern.


Yes...it is a boa...but what boa???? Island species...is my hint for you...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

its not a hogg island is ti?


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

Dumeril's Boa


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Acanthophis madagascariensis


----------

